
Teens more likely to be hacking computers than smoking or having sex - secfirstmd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/24/teens-likely-hacking-computers-smoking-having-sex/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
dgmdoug
If 14 year olds know more about the security vulnerabilities of our most
highly adopted computer systems than the professionals which use and
safeguard/build them, then it would say more about those professionals than
the teens (a fact that I am highly sceptical of).

Or could it be a self reported survey says more about the perception of 'cool'
subversive behaviours amongst that group than it's prevalence? I'd buy the
latter over the former. You only have to wander around a university campus
nowadays to understand the the days of overindulgence in drink/drugs are over
-- and that being a self-identified entrepreneur or hacker is de rigeur.

~~~
clueless123
No surprise here.. You would be surprised at the knowledge and experience
level of so called "industry security experts"

------
zach43
NB, by “teens” this article is referring to a study of 14 year olds. Also, it
seems like the teens had to self-report whether they engaged in “hacking” on a
survey.

------
james-skemp
Guess we know which group Apple is going for with their 'What's a computer?'
iPad commercials.

/snark :)

But good for kids still trying to push computers, despite things getting more
and more standardized and plug and play.

------
FrozenTuna
Smoking cigarettes maybe, but I went to a HS football game since my alma mater
made states and the vaping was rampant. As soon as the game let out and
everyone was walking back to their cars, my brother and I saw a significant
number of them smoking.

------
bhhaskin
This is click bait and bad journalism. It's a self-reported survey.

------
wemdyjreichert
This is bs... an extension of people leaving their facebook logged in and
complaining that it was "hacked" or claiming someone using a game shark
"hacked" the game.

